# Montana Elk Drawing



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Is anyone aware when the Montana elk license drawing happens?

Regards in advance!!!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

It will probably be done before ND elk lottery the way its going this year.


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Which would be when?


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

MT is supposed to show results on Apr. 15. That is what they quoted a buddy of mine when he called. ND should be shown on Monday.


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

The Montana Results are up now.

You check using your ALS number and this link.

http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/licensedraw/results.aspx


----------

